# Greetings from Arkansas



## Arkansas J (Jun 5, 2013)

Hello all from central Arkansas. Just recently got interested in the mouse world  Just checking in.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello to Arkansas and a warm Welcome.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome from Wisconsin!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome from over the pond


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

Welcome from Northern NY!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Welcome from Baltimore Maryland. You are lucky though...there is a great breeder is in NW Arkansas!


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

I think Laigai is in Arkansas


----------

